# Differance in 2001/02 Headlights and Taillights



## Guest (Dec 25, 2002)

Curious if anyone knows if the Headlights and tail lights for the 02 Maxima work with a 2001


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

momax2001v6,
You certainly can. Go to www.Maxima.org for all 
the details. 
Click on the "Forums" tab, choose the 5th Gen site, and 
use the search feature for the info you want. Great place!!!
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!!


----------

